# They say that men don't listen!



## angie (May 16, 2005)

They say Men dont listen...
Mark, a loving husband, was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary and his wife was really ticked off at him. She told him, "tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in under 6 seconds, AND IT BETTER BE THERE." 
The next morning, Mark got up really early before work. When his wife woke up a couple of hours later, she looked out the window, and sure enough, there was a small gift-wrapped box sitting in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe, ran out to the driveway, and took the box into the house. 

She opened it, and found a brand new bathroom scale. 

Mark is not yet well enough to have visitors... :badgrin:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: excellent

MHS...Rob


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers Steve.


----------

